# Throwley Old Hall, Staffs, June 2015



## HughieD (Jun 13, 2015)

This place is one of the best-kept secrets as Throwley Hall (a.k.a. Throwley Old Hall) stands on a remote hill overlooking the Manifold valley in parish of Ilam, Staffordshire. Now a ruin, most of the visible remains of the house date from the Tudor period along with its numerous 17th century additions. It’s well worth the trek to see this place as it really does have an atmosphere to it. Explored with non-member, GazzaM, on a slightly cloudy day in June. Here’s the history bit.

A medieval manor house and village used to stand here but the village was deserted between 1377 and 1524. The hall was built by the Meverell family in 1603, most probably on the site of the medieval manor house. The estate then passed to the Cromwell family when Elizabeth Meverell got married in 1626 to Thomas Baron Cromwell, the 1st Earl of Ardglass whose great-great grandfather was Thomas Cromwell . Ardglass died in 1687 so Throwley was inherited by his daughter Elizabeth, wife of Edward Southwell. The hall was then leased along with the surrounding estate. It was advertised for sale by auction in 1789 and bought by Sir Samuel Crompton in who then let the property to the reputable Phillips family. The Estate was the seat of the Earl of Cathcart for many years and who now holds estates in Paisley.

The hall back in its heyday:






The Great Hall and most of the house was demolished around 1830. Although the rest was partly ruinous it remained inhabited at least until around 1877, used as sleeping accommodation for domestic servants at the nearby Georgian farmhouse. In 1921 the roof was removed, and the hall fell into its present ruinous condition. The Estate is now in the hands of the Richardson family.
OK – here’s the pictures:

General view:


img9805 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Great Hall:


img9801 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A fine first floor fireplace in the Great Hall:


img9800 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A delightful little picture window:


img9799 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Rear view of the house:


img9798 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A staircase?


img9797 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9795 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9794 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Cute second-floor corner fireplace:


img9793 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Window with a view:


img9792 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The only residents of the hall now…


img9791 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9790 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Goodbye Throwley old hall for now…


img9789 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rubex (Jun 13, 2015)

Lovely pics. That sheep is keeping a good eye on you lol


----------



## HughieD (Jun 13, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Lovely pics. That sheep is keeping a good eye on you lol



Cheers Rubex...he certainly was! Him and his mates.


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nicely done, lots of nice features remaining. (Love the windows). If walls could talk......


----------



## HughieD (Jun 14, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Nicely done, lots of nice features remaining. (Love the windows). If walls could talk......



Cheers Tumble. Yeah...I'm a sucker for nice stone windows too!


----------



## krela (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't think that sheep liked ewe.

Badoom tish! Looks like a nice place for a sunny day.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2015)

That's _old_! 
Loving the fireplaces, and the view out of the window still seems untouched. 
What a lovely place. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 15, 2015)

What a beautiful building so much character and amazing features.Great information and images.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 15, 2015)

I have been there, very friendly cows when I was there, I had to push one outr the way with my van to escape!


----------

